
Opera sneaks advertising into the omnibar - shortformblog
https://forums.opera.com/topic/27259/booking-com-ad-in-omnibar-breaking-basic-functionality
======
atVelocet
The "new" Opera has nothing to do with the old one. What else did you expect?

~~~
catach
To be fair, old Opera was (partially) ad-supported in the past. Not shady like
this, though.

